# Blackout screen



## canava (Mar 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what this error message mean?

*1 Auto Detect(Analog Input)*

Ever since last night, my monitor blackout. When I turn the monitor off and turn turn it back on that is the message that I receive. Can someone please tell me what that means?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you checked to see if the video cable from the monitor to the computer is firmly attached at both ends?

Are you using a VGA, DVI, or HDMI connection between the computer and monitor?

Does anything show up on the screen, besides the error message, when you first power up the computer?

It might help us ot help you if you told us the brands and model numbers of the computer and monitor (and of video controller card if not using the motherboard's built in video controller).


----------



## canava (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you checked to see if the video cable from the monitor to the computer is firmly attached at both ends?
*Yes.*
Are you using a VGA, DVI, or HDMI connection between the computer and monitor?
*HDMI*
Does anything show up on the screen, besides the error message, when you first power up the computer?
*No,not at all.*
It might help us ot help you if you told us the brands and model numbers of the computer and monitor (and of video controller card if not using the motherboard's built in video controller).
*Dell Inspirion Flat screen* CN-ohp879-72872-83b-05vi


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does the monitor have any kind of on-screen menu that lets you choose which input to use? Your original post makes it sound like it is waiting for a signal on the analag (VGA) input instead of an HDMI digital input.


----------



## canava (Mar 21, 2010)

What is the difference between the two? I am not really sure what it is.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

canava said:


> What is the difference between the two? I am not really sure what it is.


VGA uses analog red green and blue video signals and digital sync signals. HDMI uses multiple high speed serial digital data streams to send the video and sync signals. They are totally different types of signals.

If you previously had a working display using an HDMI connection from the computer to the monitor then something has caused the monitor to be expecting video and sync on its VGA input connector instead of an HDMI input connector. I can think of two possible causes.

1) Your monitor may not have the ability to automatically sense and switch to an active video input and for some reason it has switched from HDMI to VGA. You would need to go into the monitor's on-screen set-up menus and switch the input back to HDMI.

2) Your monitor may have the ability to automatically sense and switch to an active video input and defaults to waiting for an analog signal if no signals are detected on any input. In this case there is some thing wrong with the HDMI cable or with the video controller settings or hardware that is preventing HDMI video from getting to the monitor



canava said:


> ...
> Dell Inspirion Flat screen CN-ohp879-72872-83b-05vi ...


A Google search for CN-ohp879-72872-83b-05vi only found this page on the TSG site. I don't think that is a model number.


----------



## canava (Mar 21, 2010)

When I 1st boot the computer, after 5 minutes the screen will go blank. Now, *1 Auto Detect (Analog Input)* comes up on the screen when I turn it on. When I turn it off, *1 Auto Detect (Analog Input) Entering Power Save *comes up on the screen.

Also, now I am getting this error message because unmountable_boot_volume:

****STOP: 0x000000ED(0x8A5917B8,0xC0000006,0x000000000,0x00000000)*


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Assuming you are running Windows XP, you may be having serious problems with your hard drive connection or with a Windows update ...

*When you restart your computer or upgrade to Windows XP, you receive the "STOP 0x000000ED UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME" error message*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/297185


----------



## canava (Mar 21, 2010)

I am totally confused. I need a break down of that link that you sent to me. Its too techie for me.
I need it to be broken down.


----------

